# coś tu się święci



## Włoskipolak 72

Witam Wszystkich , mam pytanie , czy to jest poprawna forma ? Czy moze lepiej ją  zastąpic inną  formą  ?
Dziękuję za odpowiedź.


----------



## zaffy

Jeśli masz na myśli, że zaraz coś nieprzyjemnego się stanie, to dla mnie ok.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

zaffy said:


> Jeśli masz na myśli, że zaraz coś nieprzyjemnego się stanie, to dla mnie ok.



ok d_ziękuję_  , czyli ten zwrot powinno si_ę_  raczej   stosować  przy negatywnych  odczuciach ?


----------



## zaffy

Tak


----------



## Juxi22

Według mnie niekoniecznie musi to być coś złego, raczej coś po prostu odbiegającego od normy.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Można też użyć w pozytywnym znaczeniu, na przykład gdy ktoś wyczuwa, że zbliża się niespodziane świętowanie urodzin.


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> Można też użyć w pozytywnym znaczeniu, na przykład gdy ktoś wyczuwa, że zbliża się niespodziane świętowanie urodzin.


Ale chyba w takim kontekście trochę humorystycznym. Normalnie zwrot ten ma konotacje negatywne.


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> Ale chyba w takim kontekście trochę humorystycznym. Normalnie zwrot ten ma konotacje negatywne.


Negatywne czy nie - jest jakieś wyczuwalne napięcie i "coś wisi w powietrzu".


----------

